# HELP! I've reached limitations of Medicare D drug coverage for 2007



## cyndiew

Last year I reached the Medicare D Donut Hole with only a couple of months left in the year, during which I had to pay for all of my drugs out of pocket.This year I raised myself up to a better Blue Cross Blue Shield of MA Medicare RX plan so when the donut hole is reached I can still get _generic _drugs. Trouble is more new drugs have since been added, and my name brand drug coverage didn't even make it half way through the year this year.For the past couple of months I have bee on Lyrica, the first FDA approved drug for the treatment of fibromyalgia. Its main ingredient, I've read, is Pregabalin. * Now my question is: Is Pregabalin a generic drug?* Because I was wondering if I could ask my pain specialist to begin writing me scripts for Pregabalin and we could use it off label for my fibromyalgia. That way I could keep on taking this very beneficial drug. After the first two months, most of my side effects had subsided. The only really bad one left was the swelling of hands, feet, ankles, part of the calf. It was very uncomfortable but worth the discomfort, because this drug gave me my life back by greatly reducing the very debilitating fatigue I've had for so long. I got so I could actually vaccuum one room (very slowly). I mean, I was actually getting my home in good order again at last! It was so encouraging! I can't bear losing it again. I even had enough energy to do a bit of gardening!Any answers will be MUCH appreciated!! Thanks!!Cyndie


----------



## M&M

Hi Cyndie!Boy, I am sorry to hear you've reached the limitations this early in the year! I worry about this each year too.I did find that pregabalin is the generic drug name for Lyrica. I think it's a good idea to talk to your dr about switching to the generic! It would sure be great if you could switch all your drugs over to the generics, that would save so much money for you!I also have this website, it is the Partnership for Prescription Drug assistance. It's aim is to help people find any additional aid they might be eligible for if they don't have drug coverage, or just don't have ENOUGH drug coverage. Here is the website, I'm not sure if it will help you, but there's a chance!https://www.pparx.org/Intro.phpI am so glad you finally found a drug that will help you! I sure hope you'll be able to keep taking it, without draining your entire bank account!


----------



## cyndiew

Error.


----------



## cyndiew

Thanks for replying, M&M!I'll try to keep this response short, as I have lost my first two attempts.I have gathered, yesterday, some helpful information for others regarding drug asstance, which I would like to share here, as I continue struggling to get my own issues resolved. I have copied this from my Health Log, so the context might be a little bit off, but you'll get the picture. Dr. A*** gave me the following numbers to call for possible assistance with obtaining the following drugs:1.	For LYRICA - 866.706.2400. This is Pfizer2.	For CYMBALTA and OTHER NAME-BRAND DRUGS call 888.477.26693. Re LYRICA. I called the above number for Pfizer. The recording asked a few simple questions and said I was not eligible for help because I have Medicare D coverage. It did not allow me to speak to explain that I had met coverage limits.The Pfizer recording gave me another number to try for assistance: Their â€œPartnership for Prescription Assistanceâ€ department @ 800.481.0229 or PPARX.ORG on the Internet. They gave me information on several *discount card *programs, and will also send me literature and applications for these programs. 1.	Lilly Care - Call 800.545.6962 for CYMBALTA. Free or nearly free Cymbalta. Eligibility is determined case by case based on income level, other drug coverage, etc. Four month supply increments. Enrollment is for one year. 2.	â€œConnections to Careâ€ - Call 800.707.8990 for LYRICA. This is Pfizer. You will speak with a PERSON (not a recording). Income level must be less than $31,000. for families. 3.	Discount Card Programs: a.	PSCard-allows discount up to 50% at the pharmacy. The card is FREE. Everyone is eligible. WWW.PSCARD.COMb.	Freedrugcard - Savings average 35-75% WWW.FREEDRUGCARD.US c.	www.eSunpatientcard.com -- Discount card with a savings averaging 16%.So, there it is for whomever may find it useful. Now, I'm outta' here before I loose this!!Cyndie


----------



## cyndiew

Hey, sorry about all those funny heiroglyphics inside my previous message. I am not having a very easy time with using the revised site. C.


----------



## M&M

I am glad you worked so hard on finding some assistance! Calling the actual drug companies is a GREAT idea, because often, they do have specific programs to help people. And in fact, since you brought this up, I was thinking it would be a GREAT idea for a "pinned" topic at the top of this forum. That way everyone will be able to see if there is any help available for them!Sure hope some of this helps you fill in the gaps of Medicare Drug Coverage!!


----------



## 14048

cyndiew said:


> Thanks for replying, M&M!I'll try to keep this response short, as I have lost my first two attempts.I have gathered, yesterday, some helpful information for others regarding drug asstance, which I would like to share here, as I continue struggling to get my own issues resolved. I have copied this from my Health Log, so the context might be a little bit off, but you'll get the picture. Dr. A*** gave me the following numbers to call for possible assistance with obtaining the following drugs:1.	For LYRICA - 866.706.2400. This is Pfizer2.	For CYMBALTA and OTHER NAME-BRAND DRUGS call 888.477.26693. Re LYRICA. I called the above number for Pfizer. The recording asked a few simple questions and said I was not eligible for help because I have Medicare D coverage. It did not allow me to speak to explain that I had met coverage limits.The Pfizer recording gave me another number to try for assistance: Their â€œPartnership for Prescription Assistanceâ€ department @ 800.481.0229 or PPARX.ORG on the Internet. They gave me information on several *discount card *programs, and will also send me literature and applications for these programs. 1.	Lilly Care - Call 800.545.6962 for CYMBALTA. Free or nearly free Cymbalta. Eligibility is determined case by case based on income level, other drug coverage, etc. Four month supply increments. Enrollment is for one year. 2.	â€œConnections to Careâ€ - Call 800.707.8990 for LYRICA. This is Pfizer. You will speak with a PERSON (not a recording). Income level must be less than $31,000. for families. 3.	Discount Card Programs: a.	PSCard-allows discount up to 50% at the pharmacy. The card is FREE. Everyone is eligible. WWW.PSCARD.COMb.	Freedrugcard - Savings average 35-75% WWW.FREEDRUGCARD.US c.	www.eSunpatientcard.com -- Discount card with a savings averaging 16%.So, there it is for whomever may find it useful. Now, I'm outta' here before I loose this!!Cyndie


----------



## 14048

Thanks for the info. I just printed up the PSCard and called them for the free plastic card with my name on it. According to the info they gave, the pharmacy I use does take this card. I checked on prices and I will save considerably each month on my meds. Thanks for the information. This card is free and they ask no questions except for name and address to send the plastic card. I will try the other places as needed but I think this is a great match for me. I just never considered researching things like this and I am grateful to you for doing the leg work for everybody.Thanks again.GadJett


----------



## cyndiew

Hey, M&M, I think that "pinning" the topic is a great idea! It will be see by tons more people that way and is bound to help a lot of them. Feel free to use the information I posted as you see fit. There IS a way to work through the system sometimes; it just takes dedication and a LOT of time! Cyndie


M&M said:


> I am glad you worked so hard on finding some assistance! Calling the actual drug companies is a GREAT idea, because often, they do have specific programs to help people. And in fact, since you brought this up, I was thinking it would be a GREAT idea for a "pinned" topic at the top of this forum. That way everyone will be able to see if there is any help available for them!Sure hope some of this helps you fill in the gaps of Medicare Drug Coverage!!


----------



## cyndiew

I forgot to mention--I put forth the same information in a separate post last night. You might find looking at that one easier for your editing purposes. I think I called it something like "Do You Need Drug Assistance?"


M&M said:


> I am glad you worked so hard on finding some assistance! Calling the actual drug companies is a GREAT idea, because often, they do have specific programs to help people. And in fact, since you brought this up, I was thinking it would be a GREAT idea for a "pinned" topic at the top of this forum. That way everyone will be able to see if there is any help available for them!Sure hope some of this helps you fill in the gaps of Medicare Drug Coverage!!


----------



## cyndiew

GadJett said:


> Thanks for the info. I just printed up the PSCard and called them for the free plastic card with my name on it. According to the info they gave, the pharmacy I use does take this card. I checked on prices and I will save considerably each month on my meds. Thanks for the information. This card is free and they ask no questions except for name and address to send the plastic card. I will try the other places as needed but I think this is a great match for me. I just never considered researching things like this and I am grateful to you for doing the leg work for everybody.Thanks again.GadJett


Hi there, GadJett! I am so excited to get your message!! You are very welcome!! Delighted to know the information has already proven beneficial to someone! You've beaten me to the punch, as I have yet to call (long story you don't wanna' hear). Excellent that it was so simple, too!







Keep us posted as to how it goes, OK?Have a great day.Cyndie


----------



## 14048

Yes, I will keep you posted as to how it goes. I wanted to get the plastic card before I used it. I did print up the one from the computer, but I think the plastic card will seem more "official", if you know what I mean.Thanks again for your help.GadJett


----------



## M&M

Cyndie,Thank you so much for bringing this topic up, and for all the great research you did! I made sure to include all the good links you found in the pinned topic. I really think this information will be a big help to a LOT of members. I would have never thought to talk about this, so thank you very much!It helped GadJett already - absolutely brill!


----------



## cyndiew

M&M said:


> Cyndie,Thank you so much for bringing this topic up, and for all the great research you did! I made sure to include all the good links you found in the pinned topic. I really think this information will be a big help to a LOT of members. I would have never thought to talk about this, so thank you very much!It helped GadJett already - absolutely brill!


You did a GREAT JOB writing the new "pinned" topic, M&M. With all of the helpful avenues you included for people to explore, you have given hope to many seekers which will surely develop into a lot of much needed, tangible assistance for many.


----------



## cyndiew

GadJett said:


> Yes, I will keep you posted as to how it goes. I wanted to get the plastic card before I used it. I did print up the one from the computer, but I think the plastic card will seem more "official", if you know what I mean.Thanks again for your help.GadJett


Hi GadJett,Thought you might be interested to know that M&M has spun off from this topic a new "pinned" topic at the top of this forum. She has included the links I had put forth, but she has added a lot of other helpful links and tips. You might like to check it out.Best regards,Cyndie


----------

